# C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\



## suefletcher (Jun 18, 2001)

There is no longer a "common files" shortcut on my startup menu. When I try to create one by going to start,settings,windows taskbar and start menu, I get a little pop up window saying "C:\Program cannot be found". When I do a search of my pc with "find" and enter C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\ all is there (stationary choices.) How to I get the shortcut back on my startup menu?


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

What are you trying to create a shortcut to, your common files folder? You can do it this way. Open Windows Explorer and go to the common files folder, right click on it and select send to desktop. Then drag the icon on your desktop down to the start button and let go. Then a shortcut to common files will appear above 'Programs' in the start menu. Then delete the icon that's on the desktop. If you just want the shortcut to be for the Stationery folder then do the same but with the Stationery folder.

[Edited by Kento on 06-18-2001 at 07:42 PM]


----------



## suefletcher (Jun 18, 2001)

Originally I could open Common Files, then Microsoft Shared, then Stationery. Don't know how common files got out of start menu. I followed your instructions. Common Files still doesn't show in the Start Menu. Perhaps because I've not rebooted since creating desktop short cut. Want to be able to create stationery images. Will post new response if doesn't work. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

No need to restart. It should show right away. Don't know why unless you're not dragging it right over the start button. Anyway to create new stationery Outlook Express does it all for you. Open Outlook Express and then click Tools--Options--Compose tab--and under the Stationery section click the Create New button. Then click the Browse button and then browse to your picture and doubleclick on it to open it. Then it should appear in the preview area in the Stationery Setup Wizard. Follow the steps in the Stationery Setup Wizard to set up everything how you want and then give it a name. When done, open a new mail window and then click on Format--Apply Stationery and your new stationery should be on the list. Just click on it to have it appear and then type your message. Then if you want you can change the text color of your email message by clicking on the Font Color button (looks like a capital A) in the new message window.

By the way, are you really a portrait artist? Do you have a website which shows your work?

[Edited by Kento on 06-18-2001 at 10:45 PM]


----------



## suefletcher (Jun 18, 2001)

Thank you for updating me on OE5! Guess I should explore more! Have saved your responses for reference.


----------



## suefletcher (Jun 18, 2001)

Yes! I really am a portrait artist. Visit my site at http://www.pastelportraits.net. It has lots of samples of my work. Thanks for interest.


----------

